# Anyone got any kittens yet?



## cptrayes (3 February 2013)

Wonderful free range farm home offered to 2 kittens in the Northwest if anyone has any?  Pampered house cats with free access to superb mousing outdoors and in stables


----------



## LovesCobs (4 February 2013)

hi, not sure where in teh northwest you are but I've just seen a notice up in the postoffice in Malpas, 2 kittens free to good home, 4 months old (think they are moving and connot take them) email is kittens@davidpaulphotography.co.uk
dont know how long the notice has been up


----------



## muddygreymare (4 February 2013)

Don't know where you are or if you'd accept older cats but there are 3 stable cats (need to go together) at a rescue in South Cumbria. Don't know if that's too far but i can try and get more details if you're interested


----------



## cptrayes (4 February 2013)

Thankyou Lovescobs but Malpas is as far away as it can get and still be in Cheshire, and I'm as close to Derbyshire in the other direction while still being in Cheshire 

MGM I really wanted kittens as house cats but thanks for the thought. 

I've had adult rescue cats and I never feel the same way about them as the ones we've had as tinies.


----------



## LovesCobs (4 February 2013)

re malpas; yes I agree, a couple of miles one way and its Shropshire, a couple the other and its wales
I found my latest kitten on pre loved. if you want a mouser mine is a 1/2 simese (?spelling!) black and white and catches me a few mice a day
he's also a great family cat vey friendly and a real cheeky character


----------



## webble (4 February 2013)

Have you tried any rescues? they are often looking for homes for semi-ferals


----------



## cptrayes (4 February 2013)

None born yet in the rescue centre except for two black and whites. Call me shallow but that colour does absolutely nothing for me


----------

